# Hubb Profit source



## otagomed (9 December 2008)

Any comments on Hubb Profitsource please?
I am relatively new to share/CFD trading and was looking for some ways to improve my trading and found this software.
I also found their valuegain software as well.
Any comments on these products please? 
worth spending 10k for softwares+training?


----------



## sails (9 December 2008)

otagomed said:


> Any comments on Hubb Profitsource please?
> I am relatively new to share/CFD trading and was looking for some ways to improve my trading and found this software.
> I also found their valuegain software as well.
> Any comments on these products please?
> worth spending 10k for softwares+training?




Last time I looked at it, decided it was way too heavily overpriced - that's my opinion anyway.

A complaint I have heard is that it only runs with Hubb's data.  If deciding to go for a cheaper data source after the first 12 months is finished  with Hubb, you may find the software won't work anymore - anyway, something to ask Hubb and/or read the fine print before you buy.


----------



## Green2 (10 December 2008)

Profitsource will cost you about $4000 it is a good piece of gear if your into elliot waves this will do it, it allso has precomputed scans and a stack of stuff that would take to long to go into here. They allso have plugins optiongear and valuegain the all become one program but each one will allso cost about $4000 each or more.Then about $1000 ayear to registar.

I recon there must be a lot cheaper way.


----------



## tech/a (10 December 2008)

(1) If it was any good youd have people on forums raving about it.
(2) What guarentee if any do they give you if you produce trading statements from generated trades?
(3) Do they have audited statements of trading over a long period including now?
(4) Do they have any numbers on the method,Max D/D,String of losses,R/R etc?


----------



## KELBOY (14 May 2015)

otagomed said:


> Any comments on Hubb Profitsource please?
> I am relatively new to share/CFD trading and was looking for some ways to improve my trading and found this software.
> I also found their valuegain software as well.
> Any comments on these products please?
> worth spending 10k for softwares+training?





Hi otagomed,
Cannot recommend HUBB as a reliable supplier of data in any shape or form; they cut off my data feed when I wouldn't upgrade to a newer trading program for a cost of $1990.00. Once you enter into an agreement with these people they can change/upgrade their trading platform with little warning, and if you don't pay the extra fee, no more program.  Spiteful people, vindictive in their actions. I didn't want their new program, so they sent an "update" which removed the FREE program from my PC and prior to this they even cut me off from logging in to a website called Safety In the Market (started by David Bowden) but sold to HUBB, a helpful site in itself. I can however recommend Incredible Charts. Very good quality, with an excellent informative weekly newsletter from Colin Twiggs, included. You will find them with a basic search engine. Cheers, Kelboy


----------

